# Update on Peter (Humber Traveller) 17th Aug 2009



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello everyone! I hope this update doesn't make anyone too sad. Peter DID ask me to post it. 

Following his Thursday visit to see Peter, Jock (as in JockandRita) did an EB update last Friday. Sadly, things changed quickly in the hours that followed... 

AuntieSandra and I had also visited, about an hour after Jock. We were in Humberston on other business and fancied a cup of tea!! Peter was in his new gadgety armchair, smiling. 

Outwardly, he looked quite well but he was obviously very tired and in intense pain. I did suggest that he go to bed but he had just got up! That means he had gone to bed after Jock had left, and then got up again to meet AuntieSandra and me, the little bugger!! 

Unfortunately, things seemed to have nose-dived later that Thursday evening, around midnight, into Friday morning. Peter awoke in a state of uncontrollable shakes and shivers which frightened both Chris and him to such an extent that a 999 call was made and Peter was transported to A&E at Grimsby. Chris followed in her car. 

He was given an ECG and antibiotics and declared fit to travel home about 4.00am and was squeezed into Chris's car. Back home, with Peter in a total daze, it took 15 minutes to extricate him from the car!! (Who thought THAT was a good idea? ) 

Once in bed, he slept until noon Friday. He did get up for a while but eventually returned to bed. 

At around 10.30am on Saturday, Peter was in so much pain that his nurses strongly advised another 999 call. In about 3 minutes, an ambulance was there and Peter was admitted to the Diana, Princess of Wales Hospital, Grimsby. He is on ward B3. 

On a previous visit to Humberston, because we live nearer than any of their family, I had told Chris, "If you ever get stuck, call us!" 

Yesterday morning, Sunday, about noon, we had such a call. Chris explained all and Sandra went through to Humberston to take her to see Peter. I was totally shocked when Chris turned up in our garden where I was working, around 5.00pm!! 

She had come for tea, but only in the knowledge that Peter's pain HAD eased somewhat, largely due to a drip of liquid paracetamol. 

I took Chris home for 9.30pm, with the instruction to have a large brandy!! "Ooh, I will!!" 

Peter had a CT scan yesterday. The results came through quickly and revealed slight growth in size of the tumours on his lungs but the size of the main abdominal tumour was about the same. 

There is no indication when Peter might return home. That's as much as I know.

PS I have also posted this update on Early Birds!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Early*

Hello UN,

You are early!

Just been scratching around and saw the post. Was hoping for better news, but as you stated, far from good.

Look after them, best wishes.

Trev.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you very much for the update, it certainly does not sound as if he is a well bunny at present!

Please pass on our thoughts to both of them - it is never easy when things seem to change so markedly and so quickly and we hope that a simple reason will be discovered such as an inbalance in medication or similar.

It is good to know that they have people that they can call upon even at short notice, I am sure they are grateful for your support - even if it did curtail the gardening!

Dave and Lesley


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Uncle Norn it must have been hard for you to have to tell us the sad news.
Our love and thoughts are with Chris today and we hope she finds the courage that is needed to get through all this as Peter's condition has got worse.
He has been so brave and given others so much encouragement in their lives.
Folk all I can say is enjoy today make every minute count.
Life is a true gift that has been given to us ---dont waste it.:wave:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Norm


DAve p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you Uncle.

Not the news any of us wanted to hear, but thanks for posting it. Do send Peter our best wishes please.

I have split the topic so this is the start of a new thread, since it is such a significant post.

Hope that's OK with you - it will be noticed by more people I think.

Dave


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks again for the update Uncle N.

Not as good as Peter's waving hand but just to show I'm thinking about them too 

:wave:

Catz


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

At least he'll know that loads of us are thinking about him.

Hugs & stuff to all

Drummer


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

It just isn't fair  
Good luck.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Our thoughts are also with you.

cabby


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the update Uncle Norm and for being such good representatives for all of us out here thinking about Peter and Chris. Of course the tea has nothing to do with anything :lol: 

Best Wishes to you both Peter and Chris. Hopefully you will be feeling a bit better than before.

Pat and Chris


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Uncle Norm, Thank you for the update.  

I am sure that all of our positive thoughts and best wishes will help Chris and Peter through this difficult time.

Thinking of them....

Keith and Ros


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Dave, Zebedee said: _*I have split the topic so this is the start of a new thread, since it is such a significant post.

Hope that's OK with you - it will be noticed by more people I think. *_

Thanks for doing that Dave. Good idea!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Peter*



Drummer said:


> At least he'll know that loads of us are thinking about him.
> 
> Hugs & stuff to all
> 
> Drummer


I sometimes don't know what to say, so I will repeat Frank's words - plus a shake of the paw from Jenny.

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Same here, 

thinking about you and your family Peter.

Richard & Gill.


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

I haven't been online for quite some time so missed the previous threads.

I will be thinking of you Peter, 
Lots of hugs.
Mario & Christine


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

HI Norman,

Thanks for the update,I will send a card tomorrow to let Peter know we are still thinking of him.

Give Chris our regards next time you see her.

Terry and Pat.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Norman,

Same from me please, and thanks once again for being a good friend to Peter & Chris when they need it.

Dougie.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Thought topic could do with a bump.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update and the support you are giving him. All our best wishes and hope he settles. Father in law was in a similar state a few years back, so we can sympathise. It's a matter of comfort and support and he appears to be getting that thankfully. No-one ever wants to be in that position, but it makes it easier with good friends around.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Norm,

Thanks for letting us Know  

Cheers Catherine & Steve


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Uncle Norm,

Don't quite know what to say.

Your note wasn't the good news we all hope for, and it's upsetting to think about the pain Peter is currently suffering; But thank you for telling us all the same.

Please let him know we are all thinking of him,
John & Yvonne


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

For those not on "Early Birds"...........

I have taken it upon myself, to pass on the kindest regards and best wishes of everybody on EBS and MHF, to Peter in Ward B3. Message left with the ward staff at 07.32. :wave:

I hope nobody minds. :? 

Jock.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Jock how could any of us mind --we all say a big thankyou.
:lol:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Uncle Norm for keeping us updated.

Thinking of you Peter and hoping your pain is unter control now. Best wishes.

Thanks also to Jock for passing on the best wishes of MHF members.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you Jock :wave:

Catz


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi All, 

Have just been talking to Peter. 

He is back at home now, but is tired and going to bed. 

Peter says thank you for all of your support and good wishes, and that he will be on line again himself when he is feeling a bit better. 

However, if any friends are in the vicinity (of his home) they will be welcomed if they call to help keep the boredom at bay when Peter isn't feeling up to active tasks.

Thank you ... LeoK


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

That's good news, Leo. Thank you for keeping us informed.

Gerald


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Glad to hear he is home where he belongs, give him our best wishes from all at Rainbow! Tell him to put his feet up, try not to watch too much Jeremy Kyle - it will rot his brain, and stay away from those endless house programmes too! lol!

Keep him smiling!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning everyone!

Peter phoned me yesterday early evening. He was playing with his computer!! 8O We chatted for nearly 20 minutes. His voice was very clear which in itself was a pleasant surprise.  

AuntieSandra and I will be seeing Peter and Chris some time this week, down to the pub for a meal and a pint (of Coke), probably Friday.

When we saw him last week, he looked well but obviously was very tired and still in pain. 

Earlier in the year, when the bad news came out, Peter was so poorly that we thought he'd do well to see the summer. NOW... we're talking about making it to Christmas and the New Year. THAT would be a happy one!!

On Peter's behalf, thanks to all for the kind comments and good wishes. No doubt he'll come on here himself and add his thanks too. :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Norman

Thanks, as ever, for the update. It's good to hear that Peter's in good spirits, despite the pain and discomfort he's in.

Please pass on our very best wishes to him, and Chris, when you see them.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

UncleNorm said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Peter phoned me yesterday early evening. He was playing with his computer!! 8O We chatted for nearly 20 minutes. His voice was very clear which in itself was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> ...


Thanks Norman,

It will be well into the autumn at least, before I can get to see Peter & Chris again.
Please pass on our best from Rita and I, when you dine out with them on Friday.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Bless his little cotton sock's :lol: 
He has even written a comment on my blog and I do feel so close to him.
When I was in the Chemo dept on Monday I couldnt believe they had stuck a row of hands on the door frame so you walk under them going in and out so it was like Peter was with me and all the MHF members -- :lol: 

Please give him my love and another kiss Uncle Norm and tell him he is in my thoughts day and night.--my inspiration to get through.

Enjoy your meal together lots of laughing is on the menu. :lol:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for the update. So pleased that Peter has progressed.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Good to hear positive news Uncle


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Peter - Just read your blog. Thanks very much for the update. Good to hear from you!


----------

